# Who's watching Master Chef?



## Trajan

Anyone?


----------



## Sarah G

Trajan said:


> Anyone?



I had recorded three of them and finally watched them.  You know I love that show.


----------



## Sarah G

Of course what's not to love with Gordo Ramsey involved in it.


----------



## syrenn

I am.... love it.


----------



## Ariux

I watch some of the cooking competitions on Food Network.  But, it's not like watching Boxing.  You can watch a couple of cold's (coons) beat the shit out of each other, and see who wins.  But, in these cooking competitions, you have to take the judge's word for the most important element in the contest -- taste.


----------



## Douger

When I seldom get called out to check something on the idiots box,she knows it better have more info than some dumbass standing behind a counter with a salt shaker yelling BAM !
Here's something worth viewing.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VhZ-EKPPQkU&feature=autoplay&list=PLED280CEAFBB775E9&playnext=2]Traditional Mexican cuisine - ancestral, ongoing community culture, the Michoacán paradigm - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Douger

I find this interesting too.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5oFBatdjus&feature=related]Ukraine Food - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sarah G

I guess not very many.


----------



## Trajan

well, hey, maybe some more will see the therad.....

anyone see a fav. yet? 

I don't think David has the chops to go the distance, the NYer, uhm maybe, Felix ? can she cook outside of her ethnicity? The single mom is sooo over her head....Becky is a sleeper imho, a few others we have not seen much of...


I still think Adrien got screwed last year....


----------



## California Girl

Australian Master Chef is by far the best of the MCs globally. The UK Master Chef is, meh, ok... the US one is probably second to the Aussie one, in my opinion. Being a non-tv addict... it takes quite a lot for me to watch a whole series. I got seriously addicted to the Australian one though.


----------



## Trajan

well that was interesting. Frank apparently can cook 'outside the box',  his apple pie was the best apparently...as for the rest,I  am astounded but pleasantly surprised those 2 chose to cook even after frank picked them to sit it out.....wow.


----------



## Ernie S.

The wife watches and calls me in to see it, but I try not to get caught up in it


----------



## Sarah G

I liked the girl who was calling Ryan a perv.  She said he was probably up in that loft looking down the women's shirts..


----------



## Trajan

Sarah G said:


> I liked the girl who was calling Ryan a perv.  She said he was probably up in that loft looking down the women's shirts..



ahhhhh, you mean the hot 'library school marm' mom?


----------



## Trajan

Ernie S. said:


> The wife watches and calls me in to see it, but I try not to get caught up in it



get in touch with your feminine side ernie....I get HUGE Metrosexual points..


----------



## Sarah G

Trajan said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I liked the girl who was calling Ryan a perv.  She said he was probably up in that loft looking down the women's shirts..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahhhhh, you mean the hot 'library school marm' mom?
Click to expand...


Yes.  She hates Ryan.


----------



## Synthaholic

Sarah G said:


> I guess not very many.


I am!

Ramsay is the only one I trust to know what he's talking about, though.


----------



## Synthaholic

Trajan said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I liked the girl who was calling Ryan a perv.  She said he was probably up in that loft looking down the women's shirts..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahhhhh, you mean the hot 'library school marm' mom?
Click to expand...

I like her, too!


----------



## Synthaholic

Sarah G said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I liked the girl who was calling Ryan a perv.  She said he was probably up in that loft looking down the women's shirts..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahhhhh, you mean the hot 'library school marm' mom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  She hates Ryan.
Click to expand...

Who doesn't?


----------



## WorldWatcher

Synthaholic said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ahhhhh, you mean the hot 'library school marm' mom?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  She hates Ryan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who doesn't?
Click to expand...



I watch on a non-traditional schedule. I will let it (and Hell's Kitchen) go 3-4 weeks at a time then watch it on Cox On Demand.


At first I thought Ryan was OK, not my favorite but not that bad.  Then I watched the him begging and throwing someone else under the bus - like the judges didn't realize the woman's duck was under cooked.  HELLO!  That was why she was up for elimination.   Dude has no honor.


Then to quote another contestant - "What kind of asshole gives the blind girl live crab?".  Glad that strategy didn't work out.


>>>>


----------



## Sarah G

WorldWatcher said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  She hates Ryan.
> 
> 
> 
> Who doesn't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I watch on a non-traditional schedule. I will let it (and Hell's Kitchen) go 3-4 weeks at a time then watch it on Cox On Demand.
> 
> 
> At first I thought Ryan was OK, not my favorite but not that bad.  Then I watched the him begging and throwing someone else under the bus - like the judges didn't realize the woman's duck was under cooked.  HELLO!  That was why she was up for elimination.   Dude has no honor.
> 
> 
> Then to quote another contestant - "What kind of asshole gives the blind girl live crab?".  Glad that strategy didn't work out.
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...


I think Ramsey is getting kind of pissed at Ryan.  Next week, He'll probably be real mean about Ryan's dishes..    Didn't Chef Ramsey tell the Librarian that her crab dish or the pie was delicious after he saw Ryan smirking on the sidelines?


----------



## Trajan

frank is the man.....hes going all the way.....


----------



## L.K.Eder

WorldWatcher said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  She hates Ryan.
> 
> 
> 
> Who doesn't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I watch on a non-traditional schedule. I will let it (and Hell's Kitchen) go 3-4 weeks at a time then watch it on Cox On Demand.
> 
> 
> At first I thought Ryan was OK, not my favorite but not that bad.  Then I watched the him begging and throwing someone else under the bus - like the judges didn't realize the woman's duck was under cooked.  HELLO!  That was why she was up for elimination.   Dude has no honor.
> 
> 
> Then to quote another contestant - "What kind of asshole gives the blind girl live crab?".  Glad that strategy didn't work out.
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...


cox on demand?


----------



## Synthaholic

Trajan said:


> frank is the man.....hes going all the way.....


I dunno.  Frank is strong, but Becky is very impressive.

I like Monti and Christine, also, but that may just be my hormones talking.


----------



## WorldWatcher

Synthaholic said:


> I like Monti and Christine, also, but that may just be my hormones talking.










OK, I'll admit it.

100% they ought to keep Monti around because hands down she as the best cleavage of the remaining contestants.  

Change the hair and glasses to soften your face - maybe.








I love Christine.  This lady has SO MUCH heart, there is not one of the contestants that can match her on courage, perseverance, and shear testicular fortitude.


************************

But I don't think either of them will make the final cut.  I think in the end it will be Joah v. Becky.


>>>>


----------



## Trajan

When is Christine going to cook something non Asian? Last year they got on folks who didn't cook out of their box.....I smell a set up.


----------



## syrenn

Trajan said:


> When is Christine going to cook something non Asian? Last year they got on folks who didn't cook out of their box.....I smell a set up.



Hard to call that one.... becasue they did not get on anyone about cooking out of the comfort zone. 

but of the two finalists... her menu was better. I am actually considering getting this years book.


----------



## Trajan

syrenn said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> When is Christine going to cook something non Asian? Last year they got on folks who didn't cook out of their box.....I smell a set up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to call that one.... becasue they did not get on anyone about cooking out of the comfort zone.
> 
> but of the two finalists... her menu was better. I am actually considering getting this years book.
Click to expand...


Uhm, yea, they did, they remarked  to frank on his proclivity for pasta etc. 

I agree her menu seemed more cohesive, but I would not have ordered any of it and the fatback plate looked like a friigin mess. 

My man got jobbed for the PC cause


----------



## Valerie

^^^  He's so sure he could TASTE it!


----------



## del

Valerie said:


> ^^^  He's so sure he could TASTE it!



what course goes with that whine?


----------



## Valerie

He screwed up on his lobster dish at the end...  He blew it.





The judges seemed to be consistently impressed with Christine's palate and style...


----------



## Valerie

Sarah G said:


> Of course what's not to love with Gordon Ramsey involved in it.







  He's great.  How many shows does he have now...Five?


----------



## Valerie

*Blind chef wows patronizing judges to win MasterChef, brings $250,000 home to Houston *
_9.10.12 | 11:14 pm

Christine Ha was looking for a personal challenge when she initially signed up for Fox's MasterChef.

The blind cook and creative writing Masters student at the University of Houston stood out among the 100 entrants in the audition and continued to impress the judges with her commitment and her cooking as the pool of competitors narrowed.

Ha began to see that she had a chance as she advanced, and on Monday's season finale, she took the title of Master Chef  and with it a $250,000 prize and a cookbook deal._



Blind chef wows patronizing judges to win MasterChef, brings $250,000 home to Houston - 2012-Sep-10 - CultureMap Houston


----------



## syrenn

Trajan said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> When is Christine going to cook something non Asian? Last year they got on folks who didn't cook out of their box.....I smell a set up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to call that one.... becasue they did not get on anyone about cooking out of the comfort zone.
> 
> but of the two finalists... her menu was better. I am actually considering getting this years book.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uhm, yea, they did, they remarked  to frank on his proclivity for pasta etc.
> 
> I agree her menu seemed more cohesive, but I would not have ordered any of it and the fatback plate looked like a friigin mess.
> 
> My man got jobbed for the PC cause
Click to expand...



well...im not into it for a PC thing....


But, as a professional chef..... her dinner was better in my opinion. And... her fatback is why i am curious to see the cookbook.


----------



## Synthaholic

syrenn said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to call that one.... becasue they did not get on anyone about cooking out of the comfort zone.
> 
> but of the two finalists... her menu was better. I am actually considering getting this years book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhm, yea, they did, they remarked  to frank on his proclivity for pasta etc.
> 
> I agree her menu seemed more cohesive, but I would not have ordered any of it and the fatback plate looked like a friigin mess.
> 
> My man got jobbed for the PC cause
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well...im not into it for a PC thing....
> 
> 
> But, as a professional chef..... her dinner was better in my opinion. And... her fatback is why i am curious to see the cookbook.
Click to expand...

You're a professional chef?


----------



## asterism

Valerie said:


> He screwed up on his lobster dish at the end...  He blew it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The judges seemed to be consistently impressed with Christine's palate and style...



They were consistently impressed with the ratings, sympathy cred, and marketability of a blind chef endorsing kitchen products.  Her plating is definitely not her (how?) and while I love her passion, she's not someone that can steer the menu of a major restaurant by herself and that's the standard all other contestants have been judged.


----------



## Synthaholic

asterism said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> He screwed up on his lobster dish at the end...  He blew it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The judges seemed to be consistently impressed with Christine's palate and style...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were consistently impressed with the ratings, sympathy cred, and marketability of a blind chef endorsing kitchen products.  Her plating is definitely not her (how?) and while I love her passion, *she's not someone that can steer the menu of a major restaurant by herself *and that's the standard all other contestants have been judged.
Click to expand...



Of course she could.  There are plenty of requirements for running a restaurant that she could not do, but putting a menu together, and coming up with new dishes is something that she could and would excel at.


----------



## Trajan

del said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^  He's so sure he could TASTE it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what course goes with that whine?
Click to expand...


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

I watched it this year.. I love that show!  I can't wait for the new season.. Will pick this thread back up then.


----------

